# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Space Food Sticks

## Justin Case

SPACE  FOOD  STICKS

 Ingredients :
 1 c. crunchy peanut butter
 1 c. dry powdered milk
 2 tbsp. wheat germ
 2 tbsp. or 2 pkg. Knox unflavored
    gelatin
 2/3 c. honey (or corn syrup, light)
 1/8 tsp. salt

 Preparation :
    Mix together all dry ingredients.  Cut in the peanut butter.  Add
 the honey (or corn syrup).  Thoroughly mix.  Shape into "space
 sticks" or shape desired. Store in plastic covered dish.  A good
 snack food and lunch box treat, since *this recipe doesn't require chilling.*
 ----------------------------------
 SPACE  FOOD

 Ingredients :
 1 c. peanut butter
 1 c. powdered milk
 1/2 c. honey Granola
 Wheat germ
 Crushed cereal
 Coconut

 Preparation :
   Mix all ingredients in mixing bowl.  Roll into 1 inch balls and
 chill in refrigerator.  Before serving, roll into one of the following:
 wheat germ, crushed cereal, or coconut.
------------------------------------------
SPACE  FOOD  STICKS

 Ingredients :
 1 c. peanut butter
 1/2 c. honey
 2 c. dry powdered milk
 1/2 c. raisins
 1/2 c. finely grated carrots
 1 c. uncooked oatmeal
 1/4 c. wheat germ
 1/4 c. coconut
 Little water

 Preparation :
    Mix all of the ingredients thoroughly.  Shape into sticks the
 size of fingers. Roll in coconut if desired. Chill in refrigerator.

http://www.hungrybrowser.com/phaedrus/m0428W04.htm

----------


## Rick

Is little water different than big water? Anyway, good post. I'll have to try these.

----------


## Justin Case

Here, (from the website) is the story behind "Space Sticks"




> I have three recipes for these below. The commercial version of Space Food Sticks was made by Pillsbury, and was discontinued in the 1980s.
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something regarding the nostalgia associated with these, but except for the name and shape, there seems to be little difference between these and the numerous types and brands of "protein bars" and "energy bars" that are sold in health food stores. Actually, things like peanut butter flavored "Tiger's Milk" energy bars are probably better for you nutritionally than "Space Food Sticks."
> 
> I'm the right age to remember them, and I was one of the first kids in my neighborhood to holler for Tang (because the astronauts drank it!), but I only vaguely recall "Space Food Sticks".
> 
> The first recipe is likely the closest you're going to get to a homemade version of these.

----------

